# Problems with mic input on PowerMac G4



## jeffuk (Dec 28, 2007)

I have a PowerMac G4 OSX 10.4.11 and I have recently started using Skype. I recently bought a  Mac-compatible webcam and headset (USRobotics, 9640) - the webcam works perfectly and so does the sound through the headphones but, rather annoyingly, the mic on the headset doesn't pick up any sound at all. The headset is connected to the computer by two minijacks - one to the headphones minijack port at the back of the computer, the other to the mic minijack port next to it.

In 'System Preferences - Sound - Input' I have it set to 'Line-in- Audio line in-port"; this is the only audio input option besides my Mia sound card. In Skype 'Preferences - Audio input' I have it set to 'Built-in Audio Line In'; again this is the only option apart from the sound card. However, with these settings, the volume input meter in 'System Preferences' still doesn't move at all when I speak into the headset mic; it's not picking up any signal.

The headset mic definitely does work because I've tried it on two other laptops (including a Mac).

I have a second stand-alone microphone - a Samson. It has a quarter-inch lead but, using an adaptor, I plugged it into the computer's minijack mic port. Again no signal.

I also tried plugging the headset mic directly into the Mia sound card, using an adaptor to increase the 3.5mm lead to a quarter inch jack, and changed the computer's audio settings accordingly. No signal. The same happened with the Samson mic, which wasn't surprising because I normally have to put it first through an AudioBully preamp/direct box anyway.

Finally, I tried the headset mic going into the AudioBully preamp (again, using an adapter to increase the 3.5mm lead to quarter inch jack), which is connected to the sound card. No signal again. However, the Samson mic worked this way. So I can use Skype this way, holding the Samson mic. However, I've no idea why the headset mic doesn't work when plugged directly into the computer (especially as the webcam and the sound through the headphones are both fine).

I think it's one of two things: either something is faulty with the mic minijack on my computer or (and I think this is more likely) my soundcard is somehow overriding the mic minijack port - even when the settings are all correct. Is this common at all - if so, is there a way to fix it?

I'd be interested to hear if anyone has had any similar experiences and/or suggestions as to how to get the mic input on the computer working.


----------



## jeffuk (Dec 28, 2007)

Oh, and the only other thing I thought it could be is that the PowerMac G4 (MDD) only works with certain microphones plugged directly into the minijack port, but I've been told that this is unlikely


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 29, 2007)

The audio jack is Line Level. The Mic has to be POWERED. So get an Griffin iMic and use it with most any Mic.


----------



## SatCure (Dec 29, 2007)

Satcomer beat me to it. That's exactly the right answer and that's how I got mine to work.


----------



## jeffuk (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks a lot!


----------

